# so if my pennywort leaves melt and fall off will the stems grow more?



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

I got pennywort 2 weeks ago. Early this week all my leaves started melting and falling off as well as the stems (where they were in the substrate). I pulled them out of the substrate, pulled off the melted pieces and let them float. I no longer have melting stems but the leaves are still melting and falling off, will they grow back if the stems are still healthy?

10 gallon
2 6500k lights
eco complete substrate (I removed liquid ferts as we were thinking I was dosing too much)


----------



## tekkguy (Jan 28, 2013)

If they are melting all over the stem, the stem may not be as healthy as you think. If they are melting only from a section of the stem, I would cut that section off - it may be dying and you might still save the rest of the plant.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

+1 trim off the bad and see if the rest can be saved, sometimes it's a lost cause sometimes it isn't


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

My dwarf penny wort is also a problem child. Supposedly they grow super fast. Not so much for mine. It finally put out a new runner, but it is really stalled. 

My theory is always to take out all the dying stuff and see if the rest of the plant can make a go of it. Lots of plants have total freak out melt down, and then get it back together and grow just fine.


----------

